# Centrelink for sponsor of partner visa?



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

I am the sponsor of my partner moving to australia. I am hoping we both get work quickly after moving to australia but I also need to be prepared if it takes time. 

I realise my partner cannot claim Centrelink payments for the first two years. However what is the case for me as an Australian citizen? If I a supporting my girlfriend would I be entitled to a higher rate of payment than a single (eg on Newstart?). I have some savings so from what I've read first I'll have to wait the time period (13 weeks?) before being able to recieve newstsrt. After this waiting period does it matter how much savings you have? I've heard the only thing they then factor is any interest earned on the savings which is deemed as income. 

Anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think you would come under section 24 where they would treat you are a single person. However, I have only seen this applied to people with children receiving parenting allowances not those on newstart so maybe someone else can confirm if this is correct. Otherwise you can always try to send them an email.

Check out the Newstart link: http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/newstart-allowance

Looks like it is assets tested for Newstart unlike some other allowances which are not.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> I am the sponsor of my partner moving to australia. I am hoping we both get work quickly after moving to australia but I also need to be prepared if it takes time. I realise my partner cannot claim Centrelink payments for the first two years. However what is the case for me as an Australian citizen? If I a supporting my girlfriend would I be entitled to a higher rate of payment than a single (eg on Newstart?). I have some savings so from what I've read first I'll have to wait the time period (13 weeks?) before being able to recieve newstsrt. After this waiting period does it matter how much savings you have? I've heard the only thing they then factor is any interest earned on the savings which is deemed as income. Anyone else been in a similar situation?


I can't imagine you would get more money just because you are supporting your girlfriend, having a dependent such as a child etc is when you get other payments. But you are best to search the Centrelink website to get better idea.

Have you already applied for a visa?


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

If anything your payments will be reduced or cancelled - not increased. As you will no longer be a single but part of a couple (assuming you have applied for the partner visa, your partner will be considered your defacto for Centrelink purposes). As a couple - your partners income and assets will also be used to determine whether you get any support. If she is earning at all - your Centrelink benefits will be reduced or stopped. The expectation is that she will support you with her income. Just like every married women who does not work cannot get unemployment benefits if their husband works, it works the other gender way.


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

I am in receipt of a Disability Pension and when my partner arrived from the UK I advised Centrelink of this and they reduced my payments to half a couples payment. I appealed this decision under Section 24 and after about a month my payments were reinstated to the maximum rate of single payment.

You need to get advice from Centrelink regarding this as once you notify them that your partner is living with you, your payments will be reduced immediately. I am unsure if Section 24 applies to Newstart allowance, although I can only assume that it does, but you will need to be prepared for at least a month before the decision is made.

Good luck.


----------



## crossy (May 14, 2015)

Hi F&J,I wanted to message you but only new to this site, I wanted to ask if I can sponsor my soon to be thai wife and still keep my pension


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Hi Crossy, I am on a disability pension and like I said Centrelink at first reduced my payments down to half which was a bit difficult for a few weeks, then when the matter had been looked at properly they reinstated them to full single rate. On the Centrelink site I come up as a single. But it's still pretty hard supporting another person on the single rate but it's doable, our social life is pretty quiet but we're quite happy just being together. 

I was also told they would contact me every three months, which they did at the end of the first three months but I've heard nothing from them since!!! I also rent from Department of Housing and when we notified them of my husband living here the rent went up $5 per fortnight and that gets reviewed every few months as well.

You should be okay with your payments but please remember the Section 24. It takes a few weeks for the section 24 to be approved so you need to be aware of that.

Hope your wife will like Australia and good luck!


----------



## crossy (May 14, 2015)

Thanks F&J, Great info, I am still worried about the 40sp sponsor, I only make $35,000 per annum,and also how long ago did you do your partner visa?


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

crossy said:


> Thanks F&J, Great info, I am still worried about the 40sp sponsor, I only make $35,000 per annum,and also how long ago did you do your partner visa?


Hi Crossy, I make considerably less than that and there were still no issues with my husband coming in. The PMV 300 was granted in January 2014 through London, the 820 granted in November 2014 (it took that long because I messed up a form ) so it is still fairly recent. You also need to be aware that they have 'high risk' and 'low risk' countries, with high risk countries taking a bit longer. I am not sure but I have a feeling that Thailand may be high risk although a mate of mine has married a Thai lady and her visa took about 9 months to be approved which is fairly consistent with UK applicants, ours taking 8 months and 3 days (but who's counting).


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

My partner use to get disability pension before he found full time work and when we reported me as his partner his payments were dropped to the partner rate which was 200$ less.

What would be classified as a "unfair hardship" for section 24?


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

I THINK.....the only time you get full disability payments (Asset tested) and your partner is deemed by Centrelink as your ''Carer'' This entitles her to a carer's payment. Other than that she would need to access Job Start, etc....In case she does get a job, then your disability payment could be reduced, once again they have their own criteria on working the amount out......

The rules change so often its hard to give any concrete answer....BTW...if its any benefit, your Carer is also allowed 20 hours work wages/week.....so adding it all up, incl, Pensioner card and allowances , its not too bad to survive on.....


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

My partners hours are being reduced to 22.5 per week so he will qualify for disability pension support. When we re apply for it, I will ask for section 24. I am having a hard time finding a job so we are just living off his wages. If anyone wants an update on this matter send me a PM and I will let you know when I re apply.


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Hiya Simply, your partner is working full time and would therefore not be entitled to Disability Support payments.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Im talking full disability.........it isnt easy these days to front up and get it.....you will need so much medical support evidence plus face a Centrelink Med Panel.....This was one of the most abused benefits and thank God, The Govt. has woken up to it.....


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

F&J said:


> Hiya Simply, your partner is working full time and would therefore not be entitled to Disability Support payments.


Yes, if you work over 30hrs per week, they cut DPS. If you work under it, they deduct what you make against the DPS payment.

Couple combined, couple separated due to ill health
over $284
Reduction in payment	full payment - 40 cents for each dollar over $284

Income test for pensions - Department of Human Services

I found the supplement we were getting:
Pension Supplement - Department of Human Services


----------



## russm (Dec 27, 2013)

*centrelink benefit and sponsorship*

I would like to be grateful if any one could help me. I got married and my wife living in Australia. I am planning to apply for partner visa. My concern is about sponsorship of my wife as she is taking full social benefit from Centrelink as she does not have any job.I am a doctor but my income do not reached to that level to support myself and I do not have any deposit at this moment .

I am confused in this situation. Does she need a full time job to sponsor me or is it enough with the money that she is receiving from Centerlink ? Please advice me.
regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

She does not need to be employed to sponsor you, and people on Centrelink benefits have successfully sponsored partners in the past. You simply need to be able to explain how you will support yourselves once you arrive, which can be a combination of her Centrelink benefits, family support, etc.


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if the single parenting payment would come under the section 24 or if it's just for those on disability.

Thank you.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Australia2USA said:


> Does anyone know if the single parenting payment would come under the section 24 or if it's just for those on disability.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe it does. A friend of mine was on a payment from Centrelink that was under section 24 before her husband came and they had a child. I don't know what allowance she was on but I would assume this would it.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Section 24 is normally for people who have partners not living with them. This is how it was explained to me when I tried to apply for it.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Simply said:


> Section 24 is normally for people who have partners not living with them. This is how it was explained to me when I tried to apply for it.


My friend was told that and in addition to that said it also applied for someone who could not get Centrelink but was told his income when he started working would affect what she got.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Mish said:


> My friend was told that and in addition to that said it also applied for someone who could not get Centrelink but was told his income when he started working would affect what she got.


I do not have an income or centrelink and my partner works under 30hr/week. When we went in for hardships aka I cant find work. They denied section 24. We still have normal disability pension payments and they do change based on if I had any work that fortnight.

If you know some other way to get section 24, that be great =)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! I only know what my friend told me. Maybe it is because they have a baby together?

So were you on a couple payment but only you got the money? My friend was on single money. She doesn't get much anymore because her husband works now.


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

Simply said:


> I do not have an income or centrelink and my partner works under 30hr/week. When we went in for hardships aka I cant find work. They denied section 24. We still have normal disability pension payments and they do change based on if I had any work that fortnight.
> 
> If you know some other way to get section 24, that be great =)


Hi, as a newly arrived migrant you have the waiting period of 104 weeks or PR depending upon which benefit you apply for. However, not being able to find work is not enough of a reason for Centrelink to grant you a hardship payment which, from what I have read, is what it looks like you applied for.

If your partner is on a full Disability Support Pension and that benefit is THE MAIN SOURCE OF INCOME and can prove that there is financial hardship, then S. 24 should apply. HOWEVER if your partner's employment earnings are over $300 per week (someone will have to double check the amount there) then the s. 24 will not apply.

To be eligible for a hardship benefit while still within the waiting period you must be able to prove that you were in employment and that employment ceased for a reason that was out of your control. As well, you must have been in Australia when that employment stopped. My husband had work lined up prior to arriving in Australia but I received the call that the job was no longer available while was in the departure lounge at Heathrow airport, so we were caught up on that technicality. There was someone either here or on another thread where this situation applied and they were granted a hardship benefit when the business either closed or ceased to operate for an extended period.

If I were you I would clarify with Centrelink the amount that your partner is able to earn to still receive the maximum SINGLE DSP and how that income affects the outcome of you application for a s.24 payment. Having spoken to the Centrelink assessors dealing with s.24 payments, I have found them to be informative, patient and extremely willing to explain the payment system so don't be put off contacting them.

Our situation is that I work, earn far, far less than $300 per week and s.24 has been applied to my DSP which will cease once my husband secures employment above the stated amount. When my husband is in employment, his earnings will affect the amount of the DSP benefit that I receive and again, dependent upon the amount of these earnings, my benefit will be reduced accordingly.


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

With my situation i am SCARED to let centrelink know I have a fiance, he is visiting atm, and we are wanting to apply for a visa, but being a single mum of non school age children, for me personally i can't afford to work with the price of child care, I'm scared because my single parenting payment is 740 a fortnight, if i get put on partnered it'll drop to 470 and how can i afford to live, having to pay 330 a week in rent AND buy food, pay bills and support my fiance.
Idk what to do...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Australia2USA said:


> With my situation i am SCARED to let centrelink know I have a fiance, he is visiting atm, and we are wanting to apply for a visa, but being a single mum of non school age children, for me personally i can't afford to work with the price of child care, I'm scared because my single parenting payment is 740 a fortnight, if i get put on partnered it'll drop to 470 and how can i afford to live, having to pay 330 a week in rent AND buy food, pay bills and support my fiance.
> Idk what to do...


Firstly what visa are you are applying for? If you are applying for a PMV then that is fine IMO. If applying for de facto or spouse you need to let them know - I read that DIBP and Centrelink are now data matching so if you don't tell them you risk a rejection.

Secondly if he is only visiting temporarily you don't need to notify DIBP you only need to notify them once you become de facto or married.


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

Australia2USA said:


> With my situation i am SCARED to let centrelink know I have a fiance, he is visiting atm, and we are wanting to apply for a visa, but being a single mum of non school age children, for me personally i can't afford to work with the price of child care, I'm scared because my single parenting payment is 740 a fortnight, if i get put on partnered it'll drop to 470 and how can i afford to live, having to pay 330 a week in rent AND buy food, pay bills and support my fiance.
> Idk what to do...


Stop, breathe out, relax and enjoy your fiance's stay. When the visa is in for processing I would suggest you go to Centrelink and see an assessor about your options. It is the responsibility of Centrelink to assess your payments to the maximum amount because if they short change you they have to repay the amount you were fully entitled to.

If you have no other income and your fiance isn't bringing a substantial amount of money with him then, when he's here (as soon as possible too - it helps to be upfront and also is great evidence for immigration purposes) apply for s.24. Just be aware that it will take up to a month to be assessed and in that time you will be dropped to half couple's rate. The money that you lost will be refunded if the s. 24 is applied.

But as I said, for the moment just relax and enjoy and have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Australia2USA (Nov 15, 2015)

J&F said:


> Stop, breathe out, relax and enjoy your fiance's stay. When the visa is in for processing I would suggest you go to Centrelink and see an assessor about your options. It is the responsibility of Centrelink to assess your payments to the maximum amount because if they short change you they have to repay the amount you were fully entitled to.
> 
> If you have no other income and your fiance isn't bringing a substantial amount of money with him then, when he's here (as soon as possible too - it helps to be upfront and also is great evidence for immigration purposes) apply for s.24. Just be aware that it will take up to a month to be assessed and in that time you will be dropped to half couple's rate. The money that you lost will be refunded if the s. 24 is applied.
> 
> But as I said, for the moment just relax and enjoy and have a merry Christmas!


I'm trying, and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## andersonin (Jun 29, 2016)

*Can my sponsor go on centrelink?*

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering if my husband could go on centrelink as it seems they are gonna let him go at his work place.
We apply offshore for a partner visa while living in Colombia where we got married. However, due to the circumstances me and my husband came back to australia under a tourist visa. We're still waiting for my partner visa to be approved.
My husband is an australian citizen by birth.
The question is as my husband won't have a job soon can he go on centrelink without affecting the visa?

Looking forward to hearing from you soon!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The sponsor being on centrelink does not affect the application.


----------



## andersonin (Jun 29, 2016)

We've been told that we need to keep them update with everything going on should we mail them that he lost his job and he's on centrelink or they will know anyway? Thank you so much for ur help!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You only need to tell them if the relationship breaks down or you move. They v are interested in the relationship aspect and how to contact you.


----------



## andersonin (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you so much


----------



## Julian73 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Prospective Sponsor in Disability Pension*

Hi, I would like to know if I have a fiance and he has no sunsuper and relying solely for disability pension of centerlink. Will it affect my application of PMV? Is immigration required my fiance to be healthy coz he has a kidney transplant and diabetic now with lots of complications. 
Is immigration assessing application of PMV based on ability of sponsor fiancee to support the applicant financially? Or is it based solely on an evidence of a relationship?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Julian73 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if I have a fiance and he has no sunsuper and relying solely for disability pension of centerlink. Will it affect my application of PMV? Is immigration required my fiance to be healthy coz he has a kidney transplant and diabetic now with lots of complications.
> Is immigration assessing application of PMV based on ability of sponsor fiancee to support the applicant financially? Or is it based solely on an evidence of a relationship?


The fact you have spoken about a lot of medical complications suggests to me that a discussion with a registerd migration agent would be a good start. Medical conditions can cause problems.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Julian73 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if I have a fiance and he has no sunsuper and relying solely for disability pension of centerlink. Will it affect my application of PMV? Is immigration required my fiance to be healthy coz he has a kidney transplant and diabetic now with lots of complications.
> Is immigration assessing application of PMV based on ability of sponsor fiancee to support the applicant financially? Or is it based solely on an evidence of a relationship?


There are no questions for the sponsor specifically about the condition of their health or their income. I dont think immi is assessing PMV based on ability of sponsor to support applicant but obviously that will have some bearing like how you will live together and support each other financially etc - there's a question about that.


----------

